# Black and White 2 wont run



## cyberalchemist (Mar 25, 2016)

ok, so I recently got a hold of both black and white and black and white 2, both legal and ligit copies with there own serial numbers and everything. And I was able to install them both with no problems. Sinc they are both old games, I run them in compadablity mode xp 3 and with admins on. I can get as far as the menu to play the game, uninstall it or read the readme file. I when I click on the start button, it starts doing something but then cuts out and yes, I have uninstalled it and reinstalled both many times. I am currently trying with B&W2, since it might have better luck. 

Can someone tell me what I am doing wrong? I get no errors apart from when I try to run it without admin. and when I run it with admin, I get the window about safety and is it ok to run white.exe on this pc. it's black.exe. with the first one.


----------

